# Eteindre l'écran du macBook Pro Retina !



## fabrice16 (17 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens de recevoir mon MacBook Pro Retina et je ne trouve pas comment éteindre l'écran.

je m'explique avant avec le macbook pro classique (et cela marche aussi avec iMac) pour laisser l'activité en cours sur l'ordinateur et couper juste l'écran je faisais "shift+ctrl+éjecte" et cela éteint l'écran, un touché sur le trackpad et l'écran se rallume.

Mais comment faire avec une MacBook Pro Retina qui n'a plus de touche "éjecte" ?

merci de votre aide

Fabrice


----------



## Janus00 (17 Juillet 2012)

Salut, tu baisses la luminosité jusqu'au max et l'écran est éteint ?


----------



## fabrice16 (17 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Salut, tu baisses la luminosité jusqu'au max et l'écran est éteint ?


effectivement c'est une solution mais cela oblige à toucher le réglage de la luminosité alors que l'autre procédure ne fesais que couper et rallumer l'écran;

Merci tout de même de ta participation.


----------



## Janus00 (17 Juillet 2012)

Effectivement j'avais compris ta question et ta démarche mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas non plus trouvé de solution miracle !


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2012)

Y'a rien dans l'aide à : raccourcis de suspension de l'activité


----------



## fabrice16 (17 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Effectivement j'avais compris ta question et ta démarche mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas non plus trouvé de solution miracle !



ha ha ! Donc j'ai posé une vrai question.

Allez on va patienter un peut le temps que ce topic soit vu et on aura très certainement une réponse.
Merci @Janus00.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Y'a rien dans l'aide à : raccourcis de suspension de l'activité



Attention !! Il ne s'agit pas de suspension d'activité mais d'éteindre l'écran, ce qui n'est pas la même chose.

Moi je ne trouve rien a ce sujet.


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2012)

fabrice16 a dit:


> Attention !! Il ne s'agit pas de suspension d'activité mais d'éteindre l'écran, ce qui n'est pas la même chose.
> 
> Moi je ne trouve rien a ce sujet.



Oui je sais bien mais le raccourci pour mettre en veille le(s) écran(s) se trouve sur la même page que suspension, extinction&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

Page du menu aide de snow leo (précision au cas ou ça ai bougé sous lion)


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

Préférence => Mission Control => Coin actifs

Du défini un coin de l'écranpeu utilise (genre inférieur quache) avec l'action "mettre en veille l'écran"


----------



## fabrice16 (17 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui je sais bien mais le raccourci pour mettre en veille le(s) écran(s) se trouve sur la même page que suspension, extinction&#8230;
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------
> 
> Page du menu aide de snow leo (précision au cas ou ça ai bougé sous lion)


Dans l'aide on ne parle que de "Obscurcissez votre écran" mais je ne trouve rien sur l'extinction de l'écran.

Mais serait-ce que cette fonction aurai disparu ? J'espère que non.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------




sparo a dit:


> Préférence => Mission Control => Coin actifs
> 
> Du défini un coin de l'écranpeu utilise (genre inférieur quache) avec l'action "mettre en veille l'écran"



Tres bien vu et en plus ça fonctionne ! on voi bien ici qu'il est possible de "mettre le moniteur en veille".

ce qui voudrai dire que Apple à supprimé cette combinaison de touche pour le faire.

En tout cas merci @saro je ne connaissais pas cette fonction.


----------



## sparo (17 Juillet 2012)

C'est toujours un plaisir


----------



## Vinky (17 Juillet 2012)

Si tu as la ligne de commande pour le faire tu peux toujours faire le même principe de raccourci clavier (celui que tu veux) via cette manip : http://forums.macg.co/customisation...-clavier-pour-verrouiller-lecran-1009052.html (en mettant la ligne de commande qui permet la mise en veille de l'écran)


J'ai trouvé cette commande pour ubuntu mais je ne sais pas si ça marche sur le mac (rien de sûr)


```
xset dpms force off
```


----------



## yannof (15 Novembre 2013)

Peut être un peu tard
mais pour éteinde l'écran c'est : 
control+maj+fn+power

Cordialement


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2013)

:rose: Je me suis trompetté. :rose: Au revoir.


----------



## fabrice16 (16 Novembre 2013)

yannof a dit:


> Peut être un peu tard
> mais pour éteinde l'écran c'est :
> control+maj+fn+power
> 
> Cordialement



Bonjour @yannof, il n'est jamais trop tard et ça peut toujours aider d'autre personne. Merci à toi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h18 ----------




Locke a dit:


> :rose: Je me suis trompetté. :rose: Au revoir.



 pas de problème @Locke


----------

